# El Torreon Swap Meet. Kansas City, July 26



## Lance D (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wanted to throw this meet up here. We weren't sure if it was going to happen this year, but some folks stepped up and now it will. 
Lance 

July 26, 2009
9th Annual 
El Torreon Bicycle Swap Meet 
3101 Gillham Plaza, K C Mo Dawn to 3:00(corner of 31st and Gilliam)
Has been a free swap meet till now, but they may be asking for a donation, not sure yet.

Load your trailer, van, back seat with your bikes , parts, people and your wallets with money and come on down.
This is known to be the best swap in town. There will be Antiques, pre and postwar Cruisers, BMX, Road and anything else you can think of here.

We've been known to have people from 5 to 6 states in attendance in the past.
This is not a swap and show, but you are welcome to bring your show bikes.
I know this last minute, But thats the that's the way this one happens.


----------



## zuissjw1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you mean Sunday, July 26th.  I saw this posted on the local craigslist and have it on my schedule to attend.

John


----------



## Lance D (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks John.  I was getting ready to head out to work when I was posting that , and looked at the wrong month on the calender and got my wires crossed. Hope to see you there. 
Lance


----------



## cycletruck (Jul 21, 2009)

*Anybody going to this swap??????*

How is the turnout? I am thinking about going


----------



## Lance D (Jul 22, 2009)

Last years turnout was fair, but the swap wasn't held at the El Torreon due to construction and some communication problems with the owners of the building. Two years ago, it was the largest one ever. The entire parking lot was full and a lot of great stuff showed up for sale. This is kind of a strange swap, as it just kind of happens at the last minute. I know of at least 15 local folks that are planning on attending and selling, not sure about out of town, but 50+ flyers were mailed out to past vendors. 
Lance


----------



## Passage (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there another meet planned for 2010?


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I'll ask the same question...Is there another meet planned for this year?


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jul 11, 2010)

Juxtaposed Machines said:


> Okay, I'll ask the same question...Is there another meet planned for this year?




I will answer my own question here, I dug around the net some and found a site with an ad on it for this years swap.  It will be at the same place, Sunday July 25th 6am-4pm.  Just an FYI for everyone.


----------

